# Mit JarSigner erstellte Signierung entfernen



## Guest (12. Jan 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte eine alte Signierung aus einem jar file entfernen, dich ich früher mit JarSigner erstellt habe. Nun kann ich das Jar natürlich mit einem Packer öffnen und die entsprechenden Dateien aus dem MetaInf Verzeichnis löschen. Würde das aber gerne Automatisieren. Gibt es bei JarSigner einen entsprechenden Parameter, den ich nur kenne?

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich noch die alten Signierungen rauszuwerfen?

Danke und Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Ebenius (12. Jan 2009)

Gibt's nicht.


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt's nicht.



Sieht irgendwer noch eine andere Chance?

Danke und Gruß
Rainer


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Jan 2009)

Warum willst du überhaupt die Signierung entfernen? Evt. genügt eine erneute Signierung...


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2009)

Wenn man mit einem anderen Zertifikat signiert, gibt es sonst Probleme. 2 Signierungen geben doofe Seiteneffekte.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Ebenius (13. Jan 2009)

Welche Seiteneffekte denn?


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welche Seiteneffekte denn?



Er sagt dann, dass nicht alle jars gleich signiert sind, wenn eines der jars mehrfach-verschieden signiert wurde.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Ebenius (13. Jan 2009)

Dann wirst Du Dir wohl oder übel Skripte schreiben müssen; zum Beispiel eines welches (Beispiel-Code: bash)

1. das JAR auspackt

```
test ! -e "_${jarfile}" || rm -rf "_${jarfile}"
mkdir "_${jarfile}"
cd "_${jarfile}"
jar xf "../${jarfile}"
```

2. alle Signaturen löscht (am besten auch gleich noch Index)

```
rm META-INF/*.SF META-INF/*.DSA META-INF/INDEX.LIST
```

3. das JAR neu zusammenpackt und indiziert

```
jar cf "${jarfile}" *
jar -i "${jarfile}"
```

4. das JAR signiert

```
jarsigner -verbose \
    -keystore "${keystore}" \
    -storepass "PASS1" \
    -keypass "PASS2" \
    "${jarfile}" "MYKEY"
```


Dazu dann noch ein zweites Skript, welches das erste Skript für alle JARS ruft.

Ebenius


----------



## Guest (15. Jan 2009)

Hi,

danke für den Scipt-Tip. Konnte es leider noch nicht testen. Denke aber, dass das genau das ist was ich gesucht habe.

Danke und Gruß
Rainer


----------

